# Mẫu nhà ống ở quê đẹp người thành phố còn mơ ước



## noithatmaxxDecor (16 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chia sẻ bạn tham khảo một mẫu *thiết kế nhà phố* được xây dựng ở quê trên diện tích 4.5x17m. Thiết kế kiến trúc nhà phố 3 tầng siêu đẹp giúp mẫu nhà ở quê luôn cảm sang trọng và hiện đại biết mấy. Những mẫu nhà thiết kể để ở là những mẫu nhà mà gia chủ khá quan tâm đến những không gian sinh hoạt chung và không gian phòng ngủ được thiết kế sao luôn tạo cảm giác thoải mái và dễ chịu nhất





Mặt tiền mẫu thiết kế nhà phố 4.5x17m ở quê​*Tư vấn thiết kế nhà*, với mặt tiền đơn giản là sự kết hợp giữa hiện đại và đơn giản, thêm chút không gian xanh mát giúp ngôi nhà luôn đẹp và thú vị hơn, ngoài ra gam màu tương phản cũng là gam màu được lựa chọn nhiều nhất cho những mẫu nhà phố hiện đại này.
Thiết kế nội thất các phòng​





Thiết kế không gian phòng khách
*Thiết kế nội thất gỗ óc chó* không gian phòng khách sang trọng, bộ sofa khá đẹp , sàn nhà ốp gạch bản to giúp mọi không gian thêm thoáng mát và thông rộng, ngoài ra thêm chiếc thảm gỗ để không gian phòng khách thêm sang trọng hơn. Kệ tivi kéo liền với cầu thang cùng gạch ốp gỗ chạy 1 đường tạo điểm nhấn và sự liên thông trong mẫu nhà phố này.
Những góc chill thú vị được thiết kế bên trong ngôi nhà giúp gia chủ có những không gian sống ảo, không gian thư giãn hay góc riêng tư thoải mái hơn.




Không gian nội thất bếp + bàn ăn
*Thiết kế biệt thự tân cổ điển* phố 3 tầng với thiết kế nội thất bếp và bàn ăn khá sang trọng với không gian mở đầy thú vị này, với diện tích chiều ngang không lớn, chiều sâu nhiều, thiết kế những không gian sao luôn đảm bảo được lượng ánh sáng tự nhiên cho mọi không gian trong căn phòng, phòng bếp ngoài ra còn kết hợp những bóng điện, đèn chùm giúp không gian đẹp hơn, nội thất được đặt mua sẵn ở các cửa hàng nội thất decor. Không gian làm việc và goc chil
Ngoài tận dụng được không gian sống ở những góc tạo nên những phòng mở cho học tập và làm việc một cách thú vị hơn rất nhiều.
- Không gian nội thất các phòng ngủ​





Không gian nội thất phòng ngủ
*Thiết kế nội thất chung cư* phòng ngủ cho mọi không gian riêng tư đều được thiết kế dạng căn hộ khép kín, Không gian thông thoáng với nhiều cửa lấy ánh sáng tự nhiên và gió cho mọi không gian, sàn nhà ốp lát gỗ giúp những không gian phòng ngủ thêm ấm áp hơn, góc ngủ hiện đại và thú vị, tường màu sáng





Không gian phòng ngủ khép kín
Không gian phòng ngủ với những đồ nội thất cơ bản, sàn ốp gỗ chung, kệ tủ bằng gỗ những những mẫu nhà khách, khu vệ sinh sử dụng vách kính hiện đại trong mẫu thiết kế nhà phố 3 tầng 4.5x17m này
Thiết kế tầng thượng có không gian giặt và phơi đồ, không gian phòng thời
Sự kết hợp giếng trời thú vị, tạo một khoảng sân phơi đồ thông thoáng và nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên, gió những lại không lo bị mưa hắt vào khi quên không cất đồ hoặc trời mưa không có sân phơi. Phòng thờ bên trong được thiết kế một cách trang nghiêm và lịch sự hơn
*Thiết kế nhà đẹp* ở là những mẫu thiết kế nhà khá hay hiện nay để các bạn tham khảo và đưa ra sự lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho mẫu nhà tương lai của mình. Hãy liên hệ trực tiếp để được đội ngũ các kiến trúc sư tư vấn cho bạn một cách chính xác hơn nhé. Chúng tôi có trên 20 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế thi công trọn gói các mẫu nhà ở hay nhà cho thuê trên địa bàn Hà Nội và các tỉnh lân cận với rất nhiều công trình đã bàn giao cho các gia chủ


----------

